# eluckycasino



## Rahmat (2 September 2002)

Hi Leute,
hat jemand mit folgendem Link Erfahrung:

h**p://www.eluckycasino.net

Seriös oder Betrug?

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

Der letzte Dreck schlechthin.
Laufend blöder SPAM. Das *kann* nicht seriös sein. SPAM ist kein adäquates Mittel zur Kommunikation eines seriösen Anliegens.


----------



## Rahmat (2 September 2002)

Hi Heiko,

von weiß über grau zu schwarz ist ja ein weites Feld.

Und in Deutschland gibt es ja strenge Richtlinien. Soviel ich weiß, dürfen Jugendliche und Kids da überhaupt nicht rein. Und private Casinos gibts glaube ich auch nicht. Hier behält sich (glaube ich) Vater Staat vor abzuzocken, um dann hinterher das Geld wieder als Sozialhilfe der überschuldete Bevölkerung zurückzugeben   .
Das wird hier natürlich alles unterlaufen. (Interessant: deutsche *.net-Adresse)
Und Spam ist auch nicht so toll, aber sonst hätte ich davon überhaupt nichts erfahren.

Wenn ich diese Problematik alle mal außen vor lasse, was mich einfach interessiert ist, ob der Spieler hier bewußt beschissen wird, mit falschen Versprechungen irgendeiner 0190-Verbindung oder weiß der Kuckuck was, halt irgendwas, wo ein normal denkender Mensch meint "kostenlos" ist "kostenlos" und dann kostet's halt plötzlich doch was "Probezugang" "30 Euro Startguthaben" usw.

Schwieriger ist dann schon das Thema Zufallsgenerator. Der ist ja auch beliebig manipulierbar, ich könnte mir da sogar einen psychologisch gesteuerten "Zufallsgenerator" vorstellen, der ordentlich zockt und pokert.
Das dürfte dann schon schwieriger zu beweisen sein.

Oder ob nur ganz "normal" und ehrlich abgezockt wird.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2002)

Richtig. Allein wegen der beliebigen Manipulierbarkeit würde ich niemals in einem Online-Casino spielen.  Wer will denn beweiskräftig festlegen, dass da alles so zugeht, wie es sein soll. Wenn schon, dann will ich ehrlich beschissen werden.


----------



## Rahmat (2 September 2002)

Hi,
da kann ich Dir behilflich sein, komm einfach bei Bedarf auf mich zu   

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

auch mit Avatar! Was rauchst du da, nen Joint   
Na du Althippie , bring mir die Jugend nicht auf dumme Gedanken  0 

Gruß 
Technofreak


----------



## dialerfucker (3 September 2002)

Hey, Rahmat!!!

Das ist ein cooler Avatar!    
Zum Thema:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=615
da hat Heiko schon mal lapidar.....  
der Sch... hagelt bei mir immer noch rein, unter diversen Betreffs:
...Gewonnen!...Ihr Geld!... Abholen!
Eigentlich hab ich mich schon fast dran gewöhnt...ich wünsche trotzdem allen eluckys eine Woche Kalkutta... 8) 

Gruß df


----------



## Rahmat (3 September 2002)

Hi @ all,
Hi Technofreak, hi dialerfucker,

freut mich, dass Euch mein Avatar gefällt (etwas klein geraten, aber sonst schon cool  ).
Habe ich von folgender Seite:
http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.cfm?catid=13&threadid=8911
Da hat's noch jede Menge anderere super Avatare, z.B. den Orang Utan oder den Fisch ....
War dort wegen folgender Fehlermeldung: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT LESS OR EQUAL, aber immer nur in der Wiederherstellungskonsole von Windows XP (von Festplatte und CD), nie wenn ich die GUI starte, schon merkwürdig (siehe Seite 7). Wenn mir da einer helfen kann wäre ich auch froh.

Und dialerfucker, Dein Link klärt natürlich alles. Wußte nicht, dass es schon einen thread zu dem Thema gab.

Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch einen supercoolen Spruch als Anhang zu meinen postings einfallen lassen, der zum Hippie dazu paßt. Vorschläge werden dankend angenommen.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2002)

STOP 0x0000000A
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Fehlerhafter Gerätetreiber oder Hardwarekonflikt
Evtl. letzte installierte Hardware wieder entfernen

Ich tippe in dem Fall fast auf einen fehlerhaften Grafiktreiber.
IRQL hat übrigens nix mit dem IRQ zu tun sondern steht für einen zu hohen "Internal Request Level". Normalerweise passiert das dann wenn ein Treiber auf einen Speicherbereich zugreift, der ihn nichts angeht.


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2002)

Hab noch was gefunden:


> STOP message 0x0000000A
> 
> 
> STOP message number	(0x0000000A)
> ...


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2002)

Und noch was:


> SUMMARY
> =======
> 
> One of the more frequent trap codes generated by Windows NT is STOP 0x0000000A.
> ...


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2002)

Das hört ja garnimmer auf...


> Stop Error 0x0000000A
> 
> 
> Stop error number:	(0x0000000A)
> ...


Langsam wirds aber a little OT


----------



## Rahmat (3 September 2002)

Hi Heiko,

Danke ist ja eine ganze Menge, auch gute Tipps.
Mein Problem ist nur, dass Windows ja wie auf Schienen ohne Fehler läuft, nur die Wiederherstellungskonsole nicht und da habe ich ja nichts weiter installiert, bzw. wenn ich von der Windows-CD starte habe ich ja gar nicht die Möglichkeit etwas zu installieren. Ich dachte auch schon an den Raid-controller. Da habe ich aber auch schon alles versucht: installieren/deinstallieren - aktivieren/deaktivieren - Platte angeschlossen/getrennt. Bioseinstellungen sind dieselben, wie wenn ich normal boote. Und außer dem Raid habe ich keine Zusätzliche Hardware installiert. Ein Mysterium.

Aber ich habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden. Es funktioniert ja alles. Und wenn ich dann doch in Schwierigkeiten kommen sollte muß ich den Rechner halt zum Fachmann bringen. Vielleicht :-? weiß der dann weiter, vielleicht auch nicht. Und das mit den Ziffern ist ja dann vielleicht auch eine gute Hilfe.

 Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 September 2002)

jetzt bin ich wohl OT:

ich kann eigentlich nur allen dialer-geschädigten wärmstens empfehlen, ihre aussenstände per e-mail mit den eluckycasino.net-gutscheinen zu bezahlen. bei mir müsste es langsam für einen kleinwagen reichen


----------



## Rahmat (3 September 2002)




----------



## Devilfrank (3 September 2002)

@Rahmat:
Stelle dir meine Signature aus dem BlueMerlin-Forum zur Verfügung:
"Give me money, give me sex, give me burning cigarettes."

 :bandit  :bandit  :bandit


----------



## Rahmat (3 September 2002)

Hey Frank,

Danke, gefällt mir, geraucht habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben 5 Zigarren, und 6 Zigaretten, aber egal, ich finde es paßt.

Ach ja und bei BlueMerlin habe ich dann natürlich auch noch kurz vorbeigeschaut und da habe ich dann als erstes folgendes gesehen:

Ein beliebter und oft empfohlener Ratschlag zur Umgehung der teuren 0190er Problematik besagt, einfach 0190er Nummern bei der Telekom sperren zu lassen, was prinzipiell auch korrekt ist. Teure 0190er Nummern können dann nicht mehr direkt angewählt werden.

Ein Stamm-Teilnehmer unseres Forums machte jetzt aber auf einen gefährlichen Irrglauben aufmerksam, der in einem aktuellen Fall auch bereits Wirkung gezeigt hat.

Im beschriebenen Fall hat ein unseriöser Anbieter einem Kunden zunächst eine kostenlose 0800er Nummer angeboten. Wird diese vom ahnungslosen Kunden benutzt, aktiviert sich direkt und ohne weitere Nachfrage eine Weiterleitung zu einer teuren 0190er Nummer und die Kosten für den Kunden explodieren unwissentlich.

Misstrauisch wurde daraufhin bei der Telekom-Technik nachgefragt und was dort als Antwort gegeben wurde, klingt zwar im ersten Moment außerordentlich spaßig, weil eigenartig formuliert, trotzdem besitzt die Aussage eine dramatische Brisanz:

Eigentlich ist es prinzipiell nicht unmöglich....

Wie im weiteren Verlauf des Gesprächs wohl zugegeben wurde, funktioniert die Weiterleitung auch bei gesperrten 0190er Nummern. Zudem werden die 0190er Blöcke aktuell nur noch teilweise von der Telekom vergeben, auf ausländische Anbieter gibt es allerdings keinen Einfluss.

Empfehlung kann daher nur sein, direkt nach Feststellung einer unberechtigten Forderung förmlichen Widerspruch einzulegen und die Angelegenheit prüfen zu lassen.

Damit wären wir dann wohl wieder beim Thema.
Ist ja schon echt heftig: "Eigentlich ist es prinzipiell nicht unmöglich....".
Was geht in Hirnen vor, die sowas ausscheiden?

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (3 September 2002)

Signature-Test


----------



## Devilfrank (3 September 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

die Story mit der Weiterleitung über die 0800 zu 0190 war dort auch mal kurz im Forum gepostet. Nun ja dieses Thema ist auch nicht der Schwerpunkt von Network-Secure. Das ganze Treiben wird zwar mit beobachtet, aber nicht vordergründig behandelt. 
Dafür haben wir ja auch unser Wohlfühlforum hier.  

Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (3 September 2002)

Hi Frank,

dem ganzen müßte man "eigentlich" noch was draufsetzen, ungefähr so:

Umleitung einer 0800 auf eine 01900 oder 0192 Nummer, frei tarifierbar, 1000,- Euro / sek., ohne Nachfrage, Umgehung jeglicher Sperren, Abrechnung über die DTAG. Im Einzelverbindungsnachweis werden dann sowohl die 0800 als auch die 019.. Nummern aus Datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen ausgext. Inkasso natürlich über die DTAG. Bei Nichtbezahlung sofortige Sperrung des Telefonanschlußes.

Dazu dann der Kommentar von der DTAG: "Eigentlich ist es prinzipiell nicht unmöglich....". 

Wir brauchen gar kein elucky-online-casino mehr.
Es reicht völlig aus einfach ins Internet zu gehen oder mit der Oma zu telefonieren.

 Rahmat  

P.S. Wohlfühlen, ja, aber die Zeit läuft mir beim wohlfühlen ganz nett davon.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 September 2002)

das mit dem sperren der 0190-nummern kommt mir ohnehin äußerst seltsam vor. die telekom nimmt zwar gerne solche aufträge entgegen und kassiert brav die 7,73 € dafür, aber wenn ich gerne schriftlich hätte, welche präfixe denn nun gesperrt sind, dann kriege ich genau das nicht.
werde ich dann trotzdem über eine solche weitervermittlung abgezockt und bin zahlungsunwillig, weil ich die nummern ja hatte sperren lassen, kann ich nicht mal das nachweisen...


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2002)

Hi Rahmat ,



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Im beschriebenen Fall hat ein unseriöser Anbieter einem Kunden zunächst eine kostenlose 0800er Nummer angeboten. Wird diese vom ahnungslosen Kunden benutzt, aktiviert sich direkt und ohne weitere Nachfrage eine Weiterleitung zu einer teuren 0190er Nummer und die Kosten für den Kunden explodieren unwissentlich.
> 
> Damit wären wir dann wohl wieder beim Thema.
> Ist ja schon echt heftig: "Eigentlich ist es prinzipiell nicht unmöglich....".
> Was geht in Hirnen vor, die sowas ausscheiden?



zu 1: ist das irgendwo gerichtsnotorisch festgehalten, sprich bereits juristisch behandelt?
 Nach meinem Rechtsverständnis ist das Betrug und ich hätte keine Bedenken, dies auch vor einem 
Gericht durchzufechten. Die Frage , die sich dabei vor allem stellt, was würde denn dann im EVN stehen? 

zu2. Der liebe Gott hat sich offensichlich manchmal nicht recht entscheiden können, wo vorn und oben bzw hinten und unten ist. 
Da gabs mal einen Spruch, ich weiß nicht mehr auf welchen Politiker der gemünzt war: Bei dem haben sie das Gesicht durch geschicktes Schminken aus seinem A..  hingekriegt  8)

in diesem Sinn 
Tf


----------



## Rahmat (3 September 2002)

Hi Haudrauf,

muß Dir Recht geben, genau die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.
Wobei mir jede Sperre einzeln mitgeteilt worden ist, zuerst 0190 7,73 Euro, dan der Rest (0192,....) nochmal 7,73 Euro... 
D.h., wenn ich alle Papiere sammel, dann krieg ich den Nachweis schon irgendwie hin. Aber ist schon ne echte Frechheit der Telekom, dass sie nicht mal so was elementares hinkriegen.
T-online ist aber auch nicht besser, da braucht eine Kündigung eines "by-call"-Anschlußes Jahre, und man kriegt nicht mal eine Mitteilung, schon unverschämt.  Vor allem wenn ich daran denke, dass es kein echtes "by call" ist, sondern dass im Mißbrauchsfall mir die Kosten entstehen würden und die Beweislast liegt dann auch wieder bei mir.

Ich sag ja immer: Mafia, Wafffenhändler, Katholische Kirche, DTAG, ..., alles das gleiche Gesocks (Freie Meinungsäußerung!!). Alle in einen Sack stecken und mit einem Knüppel draufhauen. Es trifft keinen Verkehrten. Bestimmt nicht.

Hi Technofreak,
ich hab das nicht "geschrieben", nur kopiert.
guck einfach hier nach: http://www.netzwerk-system-sicherheit.de/0190er_Sperre_Umgehung_Weiterleitung_250702.php3

Vielleicht wirst Du fündig.

 Rahmat 


P.S.
@Heiko:

Das posten klappt zur Zeit wieder nicht mehr richtig, der gleiche Fehler wie schon einmal: hängt sich mittendrin auf, das gepostete wird zwar angezeigt, aber die Statistik bleibt davon unberührt (Zahl der Postings, Position des threads usw. hatte ich Dir schon mal gepostete erinnerst Du Dich? Fehler war dann behoben und jetzt hakts halt wieder)


----------

